

Clean up Reddit with Greasemonkey - stratomorph
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/39742

======
stratomorph
I imagine a fair number of people came here from Reddit, as I did, and I think
this might interest some people. I came across this Greasemonkey script after
months of frustration at the increasing clutter of Reddit. It makes the site a
lot cleaner, visually, and easier to bear, as well.

